# Oil rigs



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Thinking of trailoring the boat from carrabelle to pensacola to fish some blue water, we have been to a couple of rigs before but looking for some recent info and maybe hooking up with someone heading out on the week of the 4th in july. Any help is appreciated.


----------

